# How to know server hosted name



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Please tell me there is any website which tell me the hosted server name (company name) on which website hosted.

For example - if i write www.techguy.com then tell me godaddy.com or others....

I know there was one website, but i forget the name and in google cant able to search


----------



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

www.DNSstuff.com


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

where dnsstuff.com shows the server name, dsstuff, dnsreport, whois doesnt do what i am looking. I am not looking for IP or registrar name. 

I want Website company name from which server is bought


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Use www.dnstools.com. Check *Resolve/Reverse Lookup* and *Whois (IP Owner)*. Then you have to sift through the results yourselves. If you do it for my domain, erikswan.net (click here) you'll get this:


```
erikswan.net resolves to 69.89.31.213

IP Whois Results:

    Connecting to whois.arin.net...


    OrgName:    [B][COLOR="Red"]Bluehost Inc. [/COLOR][/B]
    OrgID:      BLUEH-2
    Address:    1215 N. Research Way Q-3500
    City:       Orem
    StateProv:  UT
    PostalCode: 84097
    Country:    US

    NetRange:   69.89.16.0 - 69.89.31.255 
    CIDR:       69.89.16.0/20 
    OriginAS:   AS11798
    NetName:    [B][COLOR="Red"]BLUEHOST-NETWORK-1[/COLOR][/B]
    NetHandle:  NET-69-89-16-0-1
    Parent:     NET-69-0-0-0-0
    NetType:    Direct Allocation
    NameServer: [B][COLOR="Red"]NS1.BLUEHOST.COM[/COLOR][/B]
    NameServer: [B][COLOR="Red"]NS2.BLUEHOST.COM[/COLOR][/B]
    Comment:    
    RegDate:    2006-10-02
    Updated:    2007-11-02

    RAbuseHandle: NOC2320-ARIN
    RAbuseName:   Network Operations Center 
    RAbusePhone:  +1-801-765-9400
    RAbuseEmail:  [email protected] 

    RNOCHandle: TECHN497-ARIN
    RNOCName:   Technical Operations 
    RNOCPhone:  +1-801-765-9400
    RNOCEmail:  [email protected][B][COLOR="Red"]bluehost.com[/COLOR][/B] 

    RTechHandle: NETWO2081-ARIN
    RTechName:   Network Operations 
    RTechPhone:  +1-801-765-9400
    RTechEmail:  [email protected] 

    OrgTechHandle: SAL72-ARIN
    OrgTechName:   Alligood, Steve 
    OrgTechPhone:  +1-801-765-9400
    OrgTechEmail:  [email protected]

    # ARIN WHOIS database, last updated 2008-06-09 19:10
    # Enter ? for additional hints on searching ARIN's WHOIS database.
```
I've highlighted parts in red. Obviously my site is hosted with Bluehost.com. With individual servers or small hosting companies, it may be much harder, maybe impossible, to tell.


----------

